# Sight fishing ... outfished 10 to 1!



## DaleH (May 17, 2018)

Sight fishing ... the boat I was in was *out-fished 10 to 1*. Now granted my brother knows the waters much better than I do, so perhaps there was some 'local knowledge' to account for, but it was just fishing for smallmouth bass on beds. 

It wasn't due to the lures or rigging ... as our neko-rigged tackle proved excellent, *but can anyone guess* the PRIMARY reason *'why?' *we were out-fished? 

_I'll think of a prize to send the winner!_

Most fish were of the size pictured, even caught one whilst trolling for trout! At least we out-fished that other boat on trout (in the same waters, but different part of the reservoir).


----------



## onthewater102 (May 17, 2018)

Chartreuse tip to the tail of the baits that beat you?

That Neko rig keeps coming up - I'm going to have to give it a try. That looks like Quabbin by the background, no?


----------



## DaleH (May 17, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> Chartreuse tip ... beat you?


No - Not lure or rig related.

... keep guessing :wink: 




> That looks like Quabbin by the background, no?


Yes, an amazing fishery! We had the 'old guys' (62 & above) rent the boats for the day, at 1/2-price - what a bargain! Only $3 parking per vehicle and then $20 per boat for all day fishing, 6am to 7pm, including the rental of a deep-gunneled 14' tin skiff with Suzuki 6hp 4-strokes on them. 

Of course you can bring your own rig, but are limited to 20hp for a 2-stroke and 25hp for a 4-stroke OB motor. Since fish can be caught right off the gate ... big OBs aren't needed at all. Rental boat pics attached. _Looks like I gotta make sure to get into boat #281 next time, haha!_


----------



## onthewater102 (May 17, 2018)

Dunno what got your #'s low, but you don't look to be catching these up there so there may have been something else off in your game plan that I do know about :twisted: :


----------



## richg99 (May 17, 2018)

The other guys were better than you!

Let's see....not lure or rig related. Only leaves 
Line was too heavy (but that is rigging, isn't it)

The other guys had polarized glasses and you didn't. They could see what the fish were doing and you couldn't.

The other guys fished the shoreline where the wind was hammering the fish, you fished the protected (and empty) shoreline.


Boat position ( you were too close to the beds and frightened the fish). It happens that I am posting a thread today on that very subject.

I dunno...I give up. What was it?

richg99


----------



## DaleH (May 17, 2018)

richg99 said:


> The other guys had polarized glasses and you didn't. They could see what the fish were doing and you couldn't.


Ding, ding, ding ... I gotta claim Rich as the winnah! We all had polarized lenses, but it was the COLOR of the lenses that made the difference, plus that of the 'top guy' had them as full face wrap-arounds. He could just see the bed, bass and bait much better than we all could. 

... and of course he didn't let us in on his secret until the ride home ...


----------



## richg99 (May 17, 2018)

Well, WHAT color was it? And, do you know the brand of the wrap-arounds?

It is funny to me that you are discussing this topic right now. 

The last few days, I've had some fine successes, but I would have liked to have seen the fish better. I am presently using Wally World plastic, polarized wraparounds. They cost about $26.00 a pair and I have a dark pair and an amber pair.

When I am fishing the shadows, neither pair helps much. If the bright sun is out, I can see the bottom and the fish better but they are often off of their feed in the sunlight.

Please tell us more.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 17, 2018)

Copper/Amber/Brown

https://www.amazon.com/COSVER-Polarized-Sunglasses-Driving-Unbreakable/dp/B01B7UY2AK/ref=sr_1_8?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1526591199&sr=1-8&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=brown+polarized

These are the ones I've got, they're cheap enough to replace when my kids inevitably scratch or break them but work well. I'll use grey lenses on overcast days, but our waters here are gin clear by Tennessee standards.

Found this after posting my reply...

https://www.bassmaster.com/gear/best-lens-colors-sight-fishing


----------



## richg99 (May 17, 2018)

re the Amazon glasses that you referenced Fit Overs? Unfortunately, I need to wear my regular glasses when fishing. 

I have a pair of polarized clip-ons that I will try soon. They are dark green. If that works, I'll get a pair of clip-ons in tan or gray.


----------



## LDUBS (May 17, 2018)

Rich, If you don't mind let us know how the clip ons work for you. Sounds like a decent option to sunglasses with corrective lenses (including the bi-foc's). 

Dale, my guess was going to be your fishing partner brought a tuna sandwich or banana on board. LOL


----------



## DaleH (May 18, 2018)

Color was the amber/brown, where the top guy had full wrap-arounds.



LDUBS said:


> Rich, If you don't mind let us know how the clip ons work for you. Sounds like a decent option to sunglasses with corrective lenses (including the bi-foc's).


I had polarized clip-ons as I wear daily Rx glasses - in green - they were 'OK', but I will be buying a pair like OnTheWater suggests.



> Dale, my guess was going to be your fishing partner brought a tuna sandwich or banana on board. LOL


... I sure wish that was the excuse ... Alas, I was on board the boat with Judge Smails whilst the others were with Al Czervik :shock: ! And lacy was no where to be found ...


----------



## richg99 (May 18, 2018)

As I read OnTheWater's suggestion, they are neither prescription glasses nor are they Fit Over. That would leave anyone who wears RX glasses without full clarity when fishing. 

I'm not sure that I need RX to fish, but I do every time I jump behind the wheel and move the boat. AND...every time I have to clip on a lure or tie a knot. It is Hell getting old!!! Ha Ha


----------



## onthewater102 (May 18, 2018)

Sorry all, I'm fortunate enough to not have to worry about things like Rx glasses, but even at 35 I'm finding that my ability to focus up close is not what it was.


----------



## DaleH (May 18, 2018)

Found these on eBay - polarized 'flip up' amber sunglasses that those who wear Rx lenses can wear over their regular eyewear.

Search eBay on terms 'flip up polarized fit over sunglasses'


----------



## richg99 (May 18, 2018)

Thanks again, Dale. You just cost me about $40.00 bucks. 

First, I found the $10.95 ones on eBay, but they were out of the Translucent Brown. So, I ordered the Gray. Then, I found that Amazon had something very similar for $12.95 and free Prime delivery. So I ordered a pair of the brown and, just for a lark, also ordered the yellow.

Heck, ONE of those three ought to work for my needs. I was paying $25.00 a pair at Wally World for the ones that I presently use. 

I'll report back in a week or so when I try them all out!

Rich

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P59XY72/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1UOX19RLI5V4&psc=1


----------



## LDUBS (May 20, 2018)

My current sunglasses are a brown color like the one's in OTW's link. They seem to work pretty well. They are prescription and include the bi-focs (progressives). When the time comes to get a new set, I would sure like to just renew the clear RX glasses and use a clip-on for the polaroid sun glasses. Just trying to save some dough. 

Not about fishing but a related observation -- I have a little issue with colors. In my younger days I traveled around to various trapshooting  tourneys & club events. I had a hard time when targets were against almost anything other than a blue sky. I still have an old pair of prescription Hy Wyd trapshooting glasses. They are a kind of bright yellow/amber color. They sure helped make the targets stand out.


----------



## richg99 (May 20, 2018)

I WAS going to try to buy polarized brownish clip ons. But, when Dale found the flip up, Fit over, wrap around glasses, I stopped looking for clip ons.

Since a lot of my local fishing is in shaded areas, the ability to flip the sunglasses out of the way is good for me. They should arrive Tuesday. Rich


----------



## handyandy (May 21, 2018)

surprised you guys don't have transition glasses or are they not polarized?


----------



## DaleH (May 21, 2018)

handyandy said:


> surprised you guys don't have transition glasses or are they not polarized?


I do wear the newer or latest premium Transitions lenses ... and replacements for polarized lenses they are not, by a long shot.


----------



## handyandy (May 22, 2018)

DaleH said:


> handyandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha I don't have prescription glasses so never looked into them enough to know if they were polarized or not. Guess whenever I get up further in years and my site isn't what it is now I'll probably just have a dedicated set of prescription polarized lenses for fishing.


----------



## richg99 (May 22, 2018)

The few friends that I had who have the Transition glasses complained about them not changing fast enough. They'd walk into a dark room, and not be able to see for too long. 

Of course, that was a number of years ago. They might have gotten a lot better by now.

I wear the Progressive style lenses. No change in color, but also no bi-focal lines, but some people cannot adjust to progressives.

Wait until you get older. There are SO many different choices that you are forced to make. 

Just think...Transition (Y or N); Polarized (Y or N ); Progressive ( Y or N )

Ha Ha rich


----------

